# Long Term Affect of AP solution on Acylic?



## NobleMetalWorks (Jul 24, 2012)

Does anyone know if acrylic will withstand AP solution over a long period of time?

Scott


----------



## mjgraham (Jul 24, 2012)

I have no experience directly but this site lists a bunch of stuff and how it does in it.
http://www.eplastics.com/Plastic/Plastics_Library/Chemical-Resistance-of-Plexiglass-Acrylic


----------



## glondor (Jul 25, 2012)

Scott, there is a chart on the site somewhere that lists many acids and plastic's reactions. It is very complete. I think it may have been posted by Paladium. I believe i have a copy at home on my other computer. I will look.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 25, 2012)

:arrow: :arrow:


----------

